# So where is everybody from?



## BurningAmber520

I'm from NY as well! What part are you from?


----------



## Northernstar

Northern Michigan here! Welcome to the forum


----------



## FoxyRider22

I live in western NY....how about you? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

Between Wildwood and Edson in Alberta!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul

I'm about 45 minutes from downtown Pittsburgh, PA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Floridian here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Glenknock

I'm from Ireland


----------



## Horsecrazy4

Me and hubby(phly) are from Indiana 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BurningAmber520

Sevastion27 said:


> I live in western NY....how about you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Central NY, hudson valley!


----------



## callidorre

South-Central PA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Seattle area (NW corner of mainland US)


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

central/southish cali lol but a Floridian at heart


----------



## ladygodiva1228

North East Connecticut or has the locals call it The Quiet Corner.  

BurningAmber for some reason I thought you were down South. Not sure why I thought that.


----------



## ESPIE413

Massachusetts here !


----------



## amberly

Cold, cold Montana here! Hopefully I'll go to wyoming for college!


----------



## reigninseattle

NW Oregon


----------



## mollymay

Oregon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Kentucky
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaited07

Fabulous Las Vegas, NV


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

Southern Michigan! Woo! Lol


----------



## Paintlover1965

The Great White North AKA Canada in the province of Quebec in the municipality of Cantley. Hello and Bonjour!


----------



## HowClever

The south west corner of Australia.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRider22

HowClever said:


> The south west corner of Australia.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What's it like there....I've always wanted to go to Australia 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever

It is pretty great  Has it's downfalls, but I think all places do. I live on a little 15 acre farm, 20 minutes from tack stores, 5 minute ride to the local equestrian centre....can't complain really!


----------



## FoxyRider22

Cool! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Dallas, Oregon


----------



## Chavez

Western NY


----------



## FoxyRider22

Chavez said:


> Western NY


Hey what part of western NY....that's where I am too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Southwest Michigan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss

Virginia...lovely virginia. Horses galore around here I'm telling you!


----------



## Dustbunny

NW Oregon

Everything turns green here in the winter. The grass, cars, trailers, the front porch, the dog...


----------



## nvr2many

Dustbunny said:


> NW Oregon
> 
> Everything turns green here in the winter. The grass, cars, trailers, the front porch, the dog...


Isn't that the truth! The state flower should be moss!!! Are you any where near me? I am in Dallas, west of Salem.


----------



## Dustbunny

^^^ State flower ~ Moss. lol That's a good one.
We are farther north. NW of Portland out of Vernonia on the edge of the Coast Range.


----------



## nvr2many

Dustbunny said:


> ^^^ State flower ~ Moss. lol That's a good one.
> We are farther north. NW of Portland out of Vernonia on the edge of the Coast Range.


Ah ok, I used to live in Banks. Still not too far from you.


----------



## CowboysDream

Ontario, Canada for me!


----------



## Tracer

Rural NSW, Australia here


----------



## Reckyroo

I'm from England 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury

I'm from Camden, Arkansas which is in southern Arkansas. Am I the only Arkansan on this site?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyBob

amberly said:


> Cold, cold Montana here! Hopefully I'll go to wyoming for college!


What part of Montana I am in Montana also


----------



## EquineBovine

Hampshire - UK  Green as green.
Complete contrast to NZ atm


----------



## TheLauren

Long Island, NY


----------



## Image92

I'm from Ochre River, Manitoba, Canada


----------



## Requiem

I'm from Alabama, up there in the Tennessee Valley region. It's rural/country living where I'm at, and that's how I like it. However, it's also very hot, very humid, and very rainy, but otherwise -- not bad.


----------



## justridinguk

*Poland & UK*

We live in Poland on the German border and we also have a little place in the UK, South Coast.


----------



## brightestrebel

i guess im the only one from Wisconsin? lol


----------



## EliRose

Central NJ, unfortunately. I'm moving to either Montana (first choice) or Kansas for college in a year, though!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I'm originally from Kalispell, MT and now I live in Saskatchewan! Love it here, most of the time... right now winter is taking a little long.


----------



## Fellpony

*I am from Lincoln UK *


----------



## pia

Auckland New Zealand ^_^


----------



## BlueEyedPaint

Mid-MI! (Just East of Lansing)


----------



## dernhelm1984

The Texas Panhandle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Southeastern Oklahoma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roanwatch

I am in the SE part of Kansas. I wish I lived in Kentucky though!


----------



## JCnGrace

South central Indiana


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

North central Arizona (but we just say Northern Arizona :lol: ).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Southeast Idaho! I love it here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## budley95

Kent in the UK 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

I'm from Hampshire, UK. Currently living in NZ 
It's awesome to see how diverse we are here haha


----------



## stevenson

southern end of the San Joaquin Valley California. (the central valley)


----------



## clumsychelsea

Newfoundland, Canada! Home of moose, fish, mountains and rolling seas.


----------



## kaitlynbowles

Stanford, KY. Originally from Versailles, KY.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

(I don't consider myself plus sized, but I like to frequent this part of the forum anyway :> )

I'm live in Westminster, Colorado; originally from Orange County, California.


----------



## Me and Dee

I'm from north east England


----------



## anndankev

Central Ohio

Go Bucks !


----------



## Hailey1203

Edmonton, Alberta Canada!


----------



## thorson

central Minnesota


----------



## Yissy

Southwestern, Ontario Canada


----------



## MyQHBooger428

Saxonburg, Pennsylvania
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

